# Radiators



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

What is the best way to make a old rad look new.

I've heard of acid wash or somthing like that but I was wondering about a sand blaster.
Don't know just wondering
Thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you want any of those little silver cooling fins left on your radiator, don't sand blast it.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thats what i thought but it does'nt hurt to ask.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

get a mag wheel cleaner from any parts store. get the one that says NOT FOR CLEAR COATED WHEELS. it will clean it right up. it will also take the paint off anything it gets on, so be careful. i did mine when i did my relocate, now it's nice and clean


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

AWESOME THANKS DUDE


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

aluma brite works the best i found ..its used in the trucking industry.follow directions on back and ur good ....its about 19 bucks a gallon...dont get this stuff on ur paint either...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Coil cleaner works great


----------

